# SMSF accountant in South Melbourne?



## RogueTrader273 (5 June 2011)

Looking for a good SMSF accountant in the South Melbourne area - any recommendations please?


----------



## james0909 (13 July 2011)

RogueTrader273 said:


> Looking for a good SMSF accountant in the South Melbourne area - any recommendations please?





I use Equip Diy Super. They specialise in SMSF's and fees are half of what I was paying at my previous accountant. They're great. http://www.equipdiysuper.com.au/


----------

